# specific gravity for cake



## jimseattle (Dec 8, 2007)

according to what i 've learned from my baking school, specific gravity formula is :
Weight of container +wt.of batter- wt of container = Specific gravity
Weight of container + wt of water - wt of container
that means add all ingredients mixing together and become batter , and measure its weight . 
because i read some recipe , oil is not count into the measurement for specific gravity...why??

for example : Swiss roll all ingredients togehter to be a batter then last add the oil , but the oil is not a component ...??

which is correct .. ????


----------

